# Mickey and the Beanstalk classical music passage



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

During the Beanstalk sprouting scene there is a, IMO, rather catchy song played. Is this something Disney adapted or did in house?

I can't find it anywhere. 

Thx,
Mark


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you mean the song "Oh, What A Lovely Day"? That was composed by Disney's staff composer, Oliver Wallace. He did Bambi's soundtrack too. Walt thought his music sounded classy compared to his other music guys.


----------



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

No, it's the scene during the beanstalk growing. It is instrumental.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

No, that is Oliver Wallace putting a bunch of exotic arrangement ideas in the blender. It's very nice though. You can hear a lot of orchestration ideas from Saludos Amigos in there too.


----------



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. Its such a poignant piece with the artistry of the beanstalk in a children's cartoon. Catchy and simply stuck in my brain for now.


----------

